# New thread doesn't show up in recents



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2017)

I just started a thread about not being able to log on, but it doesn't show up in the recents. So basically no one will see it.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2017)

OK it's working now!
Thanks to whoever fixed it.
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 15, 2017)

Al..  the sites gone goofy..  read this thread...
https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/repeated-internal-server-errors-upon-reply-quote.270801/


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2017)

smokinal said:


> I just started a thread about not being able to log on, but it doesn't show up in the recents. So basically no one will see it.
> Al




Al,
When you make a post, you won't see it in the "recent" page, unless you log out.
Log out & you can see it.
Then Log in & it will go away again.
Kinda like a Cat & Mouse Game.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2017)

Like Bear said been that way for a day or 3 
Al welcome to the party LOL
Richie


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 15, 2017)

smokinal said:


> I just started a thread about not being able to log on, but it doesn't show up in the recents. So basically no one will see it.
> Al


It is 11:33 PST, and I just noticed the same thing. None of my recent posts show up when I click on the "Your Activity" link.


----------



## idahopz (Dec 15, 2017)

It seems to me that the menu item "Recent" has been changed to show only the new posts you have not seen yet. This appears to be a recent change. If you go to the home page, all the recent posts are showing.


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2017)

Post I have started do not show up in new or recent when I am logged in.


----------



## idahopz (Dec 15, 2017)

It looks like something has changed. "Recent" now seems to show only new posts, so if you posted a new topic, it is not new to you so you do not see it, but others do.  You will see it appear in the Recent posts when someone else posts a reply, because that reply will be a new post to you.

I like it better the other way; when you click the Recent menu, it will show the recent active topics regardless if you have seen it or not.


----------



## mosparky (Dec 15, 2017)

I liked the other wa too. Now it appears that once you read it, it disappears from the list until someone else posts. Perhaps I want to go back and re-read something in the thread or copy a recipe or comment from my laptop, which is far easier than my phone, when I get home. Now I can't find it unless someone else comments.


----------

